# Do pet rats attract wild rats?



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

Its just a question. Id never thought about it.

I have 7 rats (3 females and 4 males-separate of course)

I live in a warm climate, today its 78 degrees. I have a nice sun room/patio and sometimes I put my males cage out there, they seem to really like it.

But my neighbor asked the other day if them being there might attract wild ones to the yard by smell. My inital thought was no, but honestly I dont know. 

My females are kept across the house in my son's room, but I believe the males know they are there.

What are your thoughts on this? Im concerned cause often I leave my windows and back door open for a fresh breeze


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I would think a female in heat could possibly attract a wild male or two, if they were the ones out on the patio. But the males... I don't know.


----------



## Malta (Dec 7, 2007)

I would have to say it's a possibility. We know they're able to smell one another over long distaances. Rats being social animals may indeed seek out other rats...And i would think if any male rat smelled a female in heat he would look for her. Look at cats. Often pet house cats attract stray cats. On the other hand the males may repell wild rats from coming into your house. Now you've got me thinking.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I love my ratties but I don't want wild ones in my house but I dunno if having pet rats would really attract wild ones to your home. There's gotta be a way to google this information lol!


----------



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

Its funny cause this whole thought started when I was told I could use old aspen as compost. SO when cleaning one Saturday I spread the old aspen in the back of my yard. No joke an hour later I was walking the dog and falcons were circling overhead not 20 feet up.

I know thats more than a coincidence, as they have UV sight and follow urine trails to find their prey.

My females are in my son's room and his windows stay shut. 

Old litter now goes in the garbage


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

i would suggest it is a possibility. my landlords house has a resident wild rat that has just moved in. he has lots of pets but only ever had mouse invasions. now that my pet rats have moved in we have the wild rat. could be a coincidence but then again i don't believe in them!


----------



## pooky (Dec 10, 2007)

do rats go into heat every 5days when they are 2 years old?


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

i asked my landlord last night about the pet rats attracting wild ones and he disagrees with me. he says they had a wild one before too. good news, we caught the wild one last night in a live trap and let it out on the common. she was so scared, baring her teeth at us in fear. just wanted her to realise that we weren't going to hurt her!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

pooky said:


> do rats go into heat every 5days when they are 2 years old?


They can. There is a rattie version of menopause, but it varies from rat to rat, so who knows? :lol:


----------



## The Rat and Another Rat (Jul 23, 2018)

i was thinking about the same, as male rats are territorial and in rats it's males seek out females not vice versa i think your male rats or soiled litters of your male rats won't attract any rats. females or litters of females in heat i suspect would. maybe i should try having my females cage outdoor at night and sit beside to see if any wild rats show up, though i suspect they might be too terrified of me to approach if i sit there... there are definitely rodents in our area i've seen the neighbor's cat play with the posterior half of a waist-chopped mouse or rat, and my dad used to lay mouse traps in the garden and he once told me a rat was caught. maybe i should leave out a video camera?


----------

